# Minimal/Bauhaus watches - Which one to choose.. why?



## 2petros

Minimal/Bauhaus watches under 800 euro - Which one you suggest?

1) Mido Multifort automatic Euro 600 , 42 mm, calibre ETA 2836-2, 25 rubis, 48h de réserve de marche









2) Stowa The Marine Original in black, Euro 730 , 41mm wide and 10.80mm thick, The watch houses a hand wound Unitas 6498 movement.









3) Union Glashütte Viro Date, Euro 710 , 41mm wide and 9.5 mm thick, caliber Union U 2892A2 movement









for less money alternative choices...

4) Junghans Milano, Euro 330 , 41mm wide and 10.70mm thick, radio controlled movement J615.61.









5) Stowa Antea black with date, Euro 300, 39mm wide and 9.10mm thick, ETA 2824-2 movement.









6) Zeno - Bauhaus Winder black , Euro 415, diameter 40mm - thickness 7mm, Caliber Peseux 7001









Please , help me select one....


----------



## Dusty Chalk

They're all really very nice, you really can't lose by any of them. Me, personally, if I had to pick from this lot, would pick the first one, mostly because I am on a kick of textured dials. Second choice would be the last one, because I like the copper tone. But neither of those are suggestions: do you have the chance to try any of these on? If you can, that's what I would do -- base it on the comfort of the strap. If you don't have a chance to try them on, the straps on the Stowas look most comfortable, but you can't get a good gauge on comfort from looks, so that's a very wild guess.


----------



## Crusader

I would not consider the Stowa marine a Bauhaus watch ... but perhaps Nomos should be included in the list.


----------



## Mr modnaR

Mondaine:









?


----------



## v76

I second the Nomos option, a couple of Botta Design watches, Junghans Max Bill and a few Aristo models in addition to the ones you have mentioned. Nomos is probably the best, but is also the most expensive option (with in-house movements).


----------



## gak313

v76 said:


> I second the Nomos option, a couple of Botta Design watches, Junghans Max Bill and a few Aristo models in addition to the ones you have mentioned. Nomos is probably the best, but is also the most expensive option (with in-house movements).


Excellent suggestions. I think the clear, stark, functional readability of the Stowa Antea has always made it sort of the definitive Bauhaus watch for me personally. On top of that, it is actually one of the most affordable watches mentioned... come to think of it, why haven't I bought one? :-d I do also like the Max Bill a lot.


----------



## Beau8

Antea looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Armchair

Mido or Union Glashutte for me, on looks alone.


----------



## G Shock

:-!:-!:-! goes for Mido multifort and Glashutte Union viro


----------



## v76

This Junghans Max Bill auto is the very definition of a Bauhaus design -


----------



## 2petros

Thank you for your suggestions......there are alot to choose from at various price tags.

I will get the Mido Multifort automatic.

I think is the best choice at 600 Euro.









...


----------



## v76

2petros said:


> Thank you for your suggestions......there are alot to choose from at various price tags.
> 
> I will get the Mido Multifort automatic.
> 
> I think is the best choice at 600 Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Mido makes a great watch. My Mido Belluna (COSC certified) is one of my favorites, and is pretty much a daily wearer.


----------



## 2petros

OK, the next buy will definitely be number 2) Stowa The Marine Original in black.

The question is which one of the 2 dials (Arabic dial / Roman dial)

Which one do you prefer?


























Which one do you prefer?


----------



## LouS

2petros said:


> OK, the next buy will definitely be number 2) Stowa The Marine Original in black.
> 
> The question is which one of the 2 dials (Arabic dial / Roman dial)
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you prefer?


The Marine Original in black just looks better with roman numerals. The opposite is true of the MO in white.


----------



## Panama

v76 said:


> This Junghans Max Bill auto is the very definition of a Bauhaus design -


 That is the Bauhaus watch for me. The Stowa MO is not a Bauhaus watch. The Nomos and the Stowa Antea are in the Bauhaus style and are good options. But this Max Bill is a killer!


----------



## Wile

Panama said:


> That is the Bauhaus watch for me. The Stowa MO is not a Bauhaus watch. The Nomos and the Stowa Antea are in the Bauhaus style and are good options. But this Max Bill is a killer!


True. Max Bill was a student in Bauhaus. He has designed several watches for Junghans. My favourite is the wall clock.


----------



## Maese

LouS said:


> The Marine Original in black just looks better with roman numerals. The opposite is true of the MO in white.


+1... I think that the romeon black is a perfect dressy classic watch:-!

take a look:


----------



## doughboyr6

stowa antea handsdown


----------



## Rippin

I really like the visual design of the Junghans Max Bill watches. But I don't think I'll ever get one unless they change from plexiglass to sapphire crystal. I just don't want to be polishing scratches off the glass all of the time.


----------



## Top Cat

That radio controlled Junghands is an interesting proposition.


----------



## brainless

Wile said:


> True. Max Bill was a student in Bauhaus. He has designed several watches for Junghans. My favourite is the wall clock.


Please let me add some thoughts and facts:

Max Bill (MB) was indeed first a student and then a companion of Walter Gropius, the founder of "Bauhaus".
MB never designed a watch. He _only_ designed dials for Junghans' wall clocks/ kitchen clocks since 1955. First clocks with Max Bill dials were presented in 1957.
In the beginning of the Sixties some watches were presented too.
Maybe MB was influenced by some watches/dials already havin been presented in the Thirties by Lange & S. or Stowa and other brands.
One of today's watches having such an ancestor from the Thirties is "Antea" from Stowa. You can see both of them - young and old -in the Stowa homepage / museum.
In former days there have been specialized designers for dials. They offered those designs to the various watch brands, who accepted them totally or changed only small details. The "face" of a watch wasn't considered to be as important as it is nowadays - it just was one part of the watch. So there could be two or more different brands with the "same face" on their watches.

Volker ;-)


----------



## Schmiedel

My favorite of those is the Stowa. Maybe it is because I own an Antea. I think it is the best looking out of those and the quality/cost is fantastic. BTW, have you considered....










or









or https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=308478


----------



## Wile

brainless said:


> Please let me add some thoughts and facts:
> 
> Volker ;-)


Really, Max Bill never designed nothing but dials? Every source I've heard before, for example all my design-books, says he designed watches and clocks. Who then designed the cases for the watches if MB only designed the dials?

I've ordered Antea months ago  Should arrive in February. I like the overall look of the Antea more, especially the lugends. Do you know anything about the 1930's Stowa designers, who designed the Antea for example?


----------



## NormanF

There are Bauhaus quartz watches. For example, Braun. This model is typical of Bauhaus minimalism:










Clean, simple and direct.


----------



## Raphael Ickler

What do you think about DEFAKTO watches? Their puristic design is a modern adaption of bauhaus esthetics. Steelcase 380€, Black PVD 460€, with ETA 2824-2 and sapphire crystal, 42mm, Made in Germany, Pforzheim


----------



## jporos

Junghans Max Bill is a great choice because of the literal connection to the Bauhaus. I think Nomos is a good choice because their watches do not rely only on graphic design to make the connection to the Bauhaus but also the materials used. The Bauhaus grew out of the Deutsche Werkbund, which emphasized the use of material to show precision and quality of execution, and not using decoration to hide poor craft as many German products in the late 19th century were prone to do. This emphasis on clean precision in design and the use of material was carried on in the Bauhaus. As proof:


----------



## Mattthefish

I think you'd be doing yourself a great disservice by not looking at the Nomos watch line. I bought a Tangente Sport (exact same watch as Jporos) and it really is awesome. Being someone who loves sports watches, I would have never thought I'd like it so much. You just GOTTA check it out. If it's too pricey, look at the Alba Riki watches. They are pretty cool for not alot of cash.
Matt


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Matt,

That Nomos looks clean. Thanks for posting.
Doesn't Nomos make make their own movements?
Does your Tangente Sport have a display back?
Is that movement worth showing us?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Enigma

I like the Stowa the best out of your choices.

If it were me, I would save a few more bucks and get this:


----------



## Mattthefish

Nomos does make their own in-house movements and alot of models do feature display cases. My particular watch does not have one because it is a "Sport" model. Their movements are well done with 3/4 plates and beautiful finish. Well worth the money.
Matt



rationaltime said:


> Hello Matt,
> 
> That Nomos looks clean. Thanks for posting.
> Doesn't Nomos make make their own movements?
> Does your Tangente Sport have a display back?
> Is that movement worth showing us?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## v76

I have this one now (recent purchase) ... I like it!


----------



## Enigma

Raphael Ickler said:


> What do you think about DEFAKTO watches? Their puristic design is a modern adaption of bauhaus esthetics. Steelcase 380€, Black PVD 460€, with ETA 2824-2 and sapphire crystal, 42mm, Made in Germany, Pforzheim


How are you supposed to know what hour it is? :-s


----------



## Ax

Enigma said:


> How are you supposed to know what hour it is? :-s


by the hour hand. 
minute is a bit more tricky at a glance.

Last pic for ex hour hand is halfway to 8 so: half past 7.


----------



## StufflerMike

7:30 and 12:30 on a lazy Sunday afternoon 
One hand watches are not made to read the time in a glance.


----------



## scarlet knight

What is the general price range on the Nomos watches , if it's not impermissible to ask?

Where is the best place to get them? I understand that Wempe in NYC is an AD.

Are they worth the extra price compared with a Stowa Antea?


----------



## Rippin

Nomos has all of their prices listed on their website (in Euros). Watchbuys.com is another authorized dealer in the US.
Worth the price? That will differ from person to person.
IMO Nomos watches are a tad over-priced, although their movements are "in-house". But I do prefer their watch stylings over many other Bauhaus-approach watches, and the Orion that I have has settled down to +-2 seconds a day - the most accurate watch in my stable. If I were to do it all over again I'd still stick with Nomos.


----------



## StufflerMike

scarlet knight said:


> What is the general price range on the Nomos watches , if it's not impermissible to ask?


From 820 to 2800 Euro.



> Where is the best place to get them? I understand that Wempe in NYC is an AD.


US dealer are listed on their web site.



> Are they worth the extra price compared with a Stowa Antea?


Yes, the vertical range of manufacture justify the price. It is fair to say that their movements are made inhouse (however the base is aPeseux 7001), look into the Nomos reports here on the German Watches Forum and you will understand there is a difference which is mirrored in the price.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Why did no one come up with this one -> the Aristo Bauhaus :-d

Seriously considering to buy this one, it's been hunting me for weeks now...


----------



## StufflerMike

I didn't mention that model because it looks like those "Bahnhofsuhren" made by Mondaine. Imho a Bauhaus watch (form follows function) does not nececessarily mean it should come with a date.

The case as such would fit the remit. Clear and simple.


----------



## SiebSp

Lester Burnham said:


> Why did no one come up with this one -> the Aristo Bauhaus :-d
> 
> Seriously considering to buy this one, it's been hunting me for weeks now...


I bought this watch a couple of years ago. Then Aristo called it the Pforzheimer Bahnhofsuhr. It's a very nice watch. I like it better than the (quartz) Mondaine watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

SiebSp said:


> ....Aristo called it the Pforzheimer Bahnhofsuhr....


Thanks for the info. *Bahnhofsuhr* does make much more sense.


----------

